# UAE Driving License, Foreign Car



## kiswani (Mar 10, 2014)

Apologies for the new thread, but I need help ASAP as my time is running out

Hello,

I am relocating to Dubai in May 2014 and I am shipping my car along with me (Kuwaiti Car)

The number plates will remain Kuwaiti as it is still under installments, and my residency in Kuwait will be maintained.

I am aware that once I have a work residency in UAE, I must obtain a UAE Driving License in order for me to drive a car and which is completely fine.

My question is, will I be able to remain driving my Kuwaiti car? Provided that the car is registered under my name? 

P.S. Calling RTA was not much of a help.

Appreciating your answer and support

Thanks.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Have you considered insurance?
Does your Kuwati car insurance cover you to drive your car in Dubai?
If yes, then simply drive it in Dubai as a "visitor" with your Kuwaiti driving licence and documents. If your insurance does not cover you for Dubai - then how were you going to drive it here?
You would also need to purchase a Salik tag for the road tolls.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## kiswani (Mar 10, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Have you considered insurance?
> Does your Kuwati car insurance cover you to drive your car in Dubai?
> If yes, then simply drive it in Dubai as a "visitor" with your Kuwaiti driving licence and documents. If your insurance does not cover you for Dubai - then how were you going to drive it here?
> ...


Good Day Steve, 

Thank for your reply. In order for me to dispatch the car from Kuwait an International insurance must be bought and I have that covered. 

My question is.. With a UAE license.. Can I drive a GCC car?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think you are legally able to drive the car here but you must have insurance on it. As long as you have a UAE driving license then you can technically drive any passenger car but the bigger issue for you is insurance coverage. Also how will you renew registration?


----------



## kiswani (Mar 10, 2014)

Moe78 said:


> I think you are legally able to drive the car here but you must have insurance on it. As long as you have a UAE driving license then you can technically drive any passenger car but the bigger issue for you is insurance coverage. Also how will you renew registration?


Moe, you were very helpful Thank you. 

The renewal is something I can manage without even bringing my car back to Kuwait.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Bear in mind that you might need an international license to drive it here under your Kuwaiti residence. Also once you get UAE residence it's technically illegal for you to drive using your foreign license. It shouldn't be a problem unless you get into an accident or are stopped by the cops.


----------



## kiswani (Mar 10, 2014)

Moe78 said:


> Bear in mind that you might need an international license to drive it here under your Kuwaiti residence. Also once you get UAE residence it's technically illegal for you to drive using your foreign license. It shouldn't be a problem unless you get into an accident or are stopped by the cops.


I'll issue an IDP from here so I'm covered.. My only concern was the car's plates.. Other than that it's all good


----------

